# Construction Worker



## David H (Nov 5, 2011)

A construction worker goes to the doctor and says, "Doc, I'm constipated."


The doctor examines him for a minute and then says, "Lean over the table." 


The construction worker leans over the table, the doctor whacks him on the a... with a baseball bat, 
and then sends him into the bathroom. 


He comes out a few minutes later and says, "Doc, I feel great. 


What should I do?"


The doctor says, 
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
"Stop wiping with cement bags."*


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Nov 5, 2011)

David H said:


> A construction worker goes to the doctor and says, "Doc, I'm constipated."
> 
> 
> ]



Mathematicians have an easier time ....

they can sit down work it out with a pencil and paper.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2011)

Ewwww! and Ewwww again!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Ewwww! and Ewwww again!



OMG my thoughts too  Sheena


----------

